# TAMUK Rabbits



## tee37tx (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi I am new here and thought I could get some oppinions on TAMUK's line of NZ rabbits. Also if anyone has their composite line. Thank you in advance for any oppinions.


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

Never heard of them but found this interesting webpage, which I will read some of their interesting links. http://users.tamuk.edu/kfsdl00/rabb.html If you live close to them their does look to be a good choice if your goal is meat production.


----------



## DexMex (Dec 13, 2014)

I JUST bought an agouti New Zealand that was sired by a TAMUK NZW from a red NZ doe. At 5 weeks old, she is already 3 pounds. That's all the experience I have!


----------

